# MF 1036 loader underperformance



## cmb645 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am also a beginner on tractor technology, but am fairly familiar with autos. I purchase a used MF 271 last year with a MF 1036 front end loader. I was told it should lift around 2k lbs with no problem, but it will not lift even a half bucket load of sand. I installed a hyd pressure meter on the hyd up circuit and it reads 1800 psi when stalled out on the lift. The unit has a Cross brand joy stick type of actuator. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cmb645,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Tractordata.com had the following specs for a 1036 loader:

Loader type: Massey Ferguson 1036
Height (to pin): 133 inches 
Breakout force (at 800mm): 4660 lbs 
Lift to full height (at 800mm): 2620 lbs 

Your pump pressure (1800 psi) is a bit low. Normally, I would expect 2000-2500 psi pump pressure. Check with your MF dealer to determine what the pressure should be. You can install a rebuild kit in the hydraulic pump.

You can have the joystick valve checked by a hydraulics shop. Might have a relief valve leaking internally? 

The piston seals in the lift cylinders could be bypassing fluid when you are lifting?


----------

